# Coachella Awkwardfest 2016 Anyone?



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Edit: Y'all are vaginas. Mods lock this bish, I'm done here.

I plan to go again next year so I'm just putting it out there if anyone wants to go or whatever, getting a group together would be great. Coachella presale starts sometime this month with the general sale in January, I'm shooting for weekend 1 and I'm car camping again. I'm buying during presale which is your best chance in getting a ticket, there's always Stub Hub if you luck out or decide to sell your ticket. General admission is $375, trust me, it's so worth it. What better way to fight your anxiety than to surround yourself with thousands of people all day for 3 days 

Music festival is located in Indio California and takes place during April on two separate weekends.

https://www.coachella.com/home/









Btw, I took that picture  ^^^






I didn't really capture much but here's some of the footage that I did get vvv






Not sure if the YouTube videos are showing cos I'm on my phone but yeah, if you want to go cool, if not you suck and disregard lol. Line up is announced in January.

Edit: I'll be at Bonnaroo next month to see Mumford & Sons, Kendrick Lamar, AWOLNATION, Odesza, Florence + The Machine (again) and more as well as Life Is Beautiful in Las Vegas in September featuring Weezer, Death Cab For Cutie, Metric, Kendrick Lamar, Imagine Dragons and a dozen others if anyone else is going :boogie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Bonnaroo is actually fairly close to me...got a lot going on in June though.  Bunbury is super close, too bad you couldn't come to that one.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I wanna gooo


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

That would be pretty sweet, logistically I don't think I'd make it out, work, money, distance, not enough bands I'd like, etc. But I'd like to think you and I would rock to the highest degree at a show, all my SA vanishes at concerts, especially if mosh pits are involved. But damn that ticket price tho...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This would probably be good always wanted to visit California and never been to a concert but is very far away for me and costly but I'm workin on $$$ I would try to leave buzz killington at home though but I'd still be very very awkward Idk :/


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

California too far


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude I'm so gonna go one year. SAS crashing coachella. Gonna be hella awkward. Everyone will be too anxious :b but I swear I'll go one of these years. At the earliest I'd have to wait until 2018 :/ boo. Sucks it's like a year in advanced you have to purchase the tickets. Maybe Lana will go again


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Stfu >.>


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate u


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Pay4me


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Gofundme


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

LolaSummers said:


> Stfu >.>





LolaSummers said:


> I hate u





LolaSummers said:


> Pay4me





LolaSummers said:


> Gofundme


You know how to charm a man.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


Now put $1 in there everyday and I should have enough for 2018


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Why is there red on that dollar bill? Is it blood? Did you kill someone?? Are you a murderer??? :0


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> But....I was only pitching in a dollar :blank
> 
> Illuminati, shhhh...


"Summer needs to go to Coachella" Kickstarter.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Both of you can put in a dollar everyday. I'll be there in 2017 if you do that


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

So far 2 bucks!

Are we close yet?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> So far 2 bucks!
> 
> Are we close yet?


$1each day yo.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude wtf are these gay *** smilies?? :kiss:0:smile2::surprise::grin2:


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Hate the new upgrades. More like down grades. I even switched back to the legacy version and it's still all changed up. So dumb.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I had to ***** myself, but I think I did pretty good Summer.


Oh shiiiiiiiii*, screw summer, lets hit up vegas bro!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I had to ***** myself, but I think I did pretty good Summer.


O.O wtf ....


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Oh shiiiiiiiii*, screw summer, lets hit up vegas bro!


**** you.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel like he went out to the bank and took out all of his savings just for this pic :lol the days went by fast, that's enough for coachella 2017 and 18 dawg.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't tell what that five letter bleeped out word was... B!tch? :con


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh lol. U dirty ****. Man I really wanna go


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Wtf did you sell? A castle?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

:wife *****


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I had to ***** myself, but I think I did pretty good Summer.


That's more money than I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Not much in that interests me.

I was actually thinking of going to this a few months ago










Then i remembered i don't like music enough to spend $400 for something I'd probably be lonely and anxious the entire time.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Only a few good people in both of those. I would only pay that much for my Lana :mushy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Besides Lana Del Rey, who would YOU like to see Summer


Lana Del Rey.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Did I not say anyone besides Lana Del Rey >:O


Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

LolaSummers said:


> Ed Sheeran.


:serious: i don't quite like these smileys



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Damn, I would've gone, sick line up. It's not all bad going solo, no one to hold you back so you can see and do what you want dude.


Maybe, idk, never been to a concert so I'm just anxious about the whole thought of it, i get really self conscious being alone in crowds, too.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't either, but Ed Sheeran is great.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

You're lame, he's a good singer and song writer.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nah I'm awesome, Ed Sheeran is gay


You're gay.
Others agreed on a different thread :yes


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Liiieeeeesssss!!!!


Dude let me find my VM page that has all these Ed Sheeran pics. Sec.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Rupert Grint and Ed Sheeran in "Lego House"*




































*
Just because they are beautiful <333333*










Only a few doe. It's mainly Rupert Grint :/ I was infatuated with both of them.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude his ex Nina was so hot. Dude if that's gay idk what straight it...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to punch you in your dreadlocks face.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I could go D:


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess I will give you the honor of seeing my Lana.
I'm actually going to name my child after her, not her real name (Elizabeth) or just Lana Del Rey, but Delana Rey O'Neal. Change it up but still the same. Gonna get a tattoo of her name too.

Lana del Rey is perfection to me...



























































































I love everything about her...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I want my lips to be like hers too, she says she didn't get injections but I've seen her old music videos with her no upper lip. I understand the pain Lana. I'll protect her secret of her "not having lip injections". I love her lips, so cute and pouty.

But ya you can't go from









To









Without getting injections :lol I love her :mushy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok two more. Just look at how cute she is. UGH! So beautiful!


















Ok I know.she is the most beautiful, multiple personalitist and I am glad to call her mine. Anyways. 1 more day of school, need sleep for tomorrow. Sorry for switching the topic of your thread, but not sorry cos it's Lana Del Rey. :yay :mushy


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

What's a Lana Del rey? Is that some kind of sweater?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh this thread is now full of ginge cringe..


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Gurl you need Jesus, not Lana
> 
> She thinks she's human, shhh
> 
> ...


Jesus died tho.

Anyways, not digging the Lana dissing. Peace.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm still here for you man, we can make it through this, for the kids.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

@LolaSummers I've never heard any of Lana Del Rey's songs but I do love this remix of her song 'Video games', her voice sounds great. Listen to it (with headphones) and tell me if it gets the Summer approval.


__
https://soundcloud.com/soundremedy%2Flana-del-rey-video-games-sound


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Her remixed tracks are really good, I'm at work right now but I'll post some shizz later.


Sweet looking forward to it, I'm needing some new music.


----------

